# MPRC's Redfoot & Yellowfoot Photo Thread



## MPRC (Jul 23, 2018)

7 rescued redfoots and one mean as snot yellow foot residing in Oregon! 





More to come!


----------



## daniellenc (Jul 23, 2018)

Can’t wait for these updates!!


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Jul 23, 2018)

I must have missed the post about the yellow foot or just don't remember it. I've always liked them just don't do well here with the weather and lack of room to keep the inside when it's cold.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Jul 23, 2018)

Here’s a female sulcata …


Those are 8”x8” posts on the ground next to her.


----------



## MPRC (Jul 24, 2018)

Turtulas-Len said:


> I must have missed the post about the yellow foot or just don't remember it. I've always liked them just don't do well here with the weather and lack of room to keep the inside when it's cold.



He's a new addition, he's ugly, mean and in questionable health, but now that he's here he will soon be mean, ugly and in good enough health to by my 4lb guard tortle. He's 12 and only 4 pounds. It blows my mind. He still needs a name.


----------



## MPRC (Jul 27, 2018)

This is the new big girl, she needs a beak trim and a name. Apparently she was a bully in her last herd so we are keeping a close eye on her, but so far her and the other ladies are having a great time gorging themselves.


----------



## MPRC (Jul 27, 2018)

My first and smallest redfoot, Ruby


----------



## MPRC (Jul 28, 2018)

Big boy Vern


----------



## MPRC (Jul 28, 2018)




----------



## MPRC (May 31, 2019)

Update, still at 8 tortoises. Everyone is well!


----------



## MPRC (Jun 5, 2019)

Squirtle


----------



## MPRC (Jan 13, 2020)

Long time no chat, but here's SPEEDY!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2020)

MPRC said:


> Big boy Vern
> View attachment 246481


Oh my goodness! Is this a redfoot tortoise? How nice


----------



## LittleBigChief (Mar 6, 2020)

MPRC said:


> 7 rescued redfoots and one mean as snot yellow foot residing in Oregon!
> 
> View attachment 245961
> View attachment 245962
> ...


How old is vern?!? How much does he weigh?


----------



## MPRC (Mar 22, 2020)

LittleBigChief said:


> How old is vern?!? How much does he weigh?


Vern is 14 years old and weighs about 17lbs. He's the largest by 3lbs over our next biggest female.


----------



## LittleBigChief (Mar 22, 2020)

Oh Lord! Mija is 11. I never weighed him? probably 6lbs. I live in California. i'm curious what your outdoor enclosure is like. Honestly he sleeps inside our house because we have lived in really small spaces without a yard. We recently moved to a house and he gets to hang out outside a lot. But I haven't built an outdoor enclosure for him. What does your outdoor enclosure look like? I was thinking about building a "garden bed" with half of it covered hoop house style for shade, and the other just with chicken wire for sun and to keep out predators. about 40ft X 5ft. Not sure about putting in a heating source?


----------



## MPRC (Apr 13, 2020)

LittleBigChief said:


> Oh Lord! Mija is 11. I never weighed him? probably 6lbs. I live in California. i'm curious what your outdoor enclosure is like. Honestly he sleeps inside our house because we have lived in really small spaces without a yard. We recently moved to a house and he gets to hang out outside a lot. But I haven't built an outdoor enclosure for him. What does your outdoor enclosure look like? I was thinking about building a "garden bed" with half of it covered hoop house style for shade, and the other just with chicken wire for sun and to keep out predators. about 40ft X 5ft. Not sure about putting in a heating source?


I'll snap some photos, but it's just a big 15x30ft yard with several hides, some tall grass, a few trees, etc. We are building a wading pond this year though.


----------



## MPRC (Apr 13, 2020)




----------



## LittleBigChief (Apr 13, 2020)

How's your yellow foot doing? Feeling better?


----------



## MPRC (May 10, 2021)

We are still "hanging in there" in Oregon.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (May 11, 2021)

MPRC said:


> We are still "hanging in there" in Oregon.
> View attachment 324871


That's one determined tort.


----------



## MPRC (May 12, 2021)

ZEROPILOT said:


> That's one determined tort.


He's actually able to get over that barricade if left to his own devices.


----------



## MPRC (May 12, 2021)

Speedy is over 2 years old now and living the good life. She's living with us full time and has a 6ft x 8ft area in the tortoise yard to herself. Don't mind the orange gaffer tape, it is UV reactive so I can find her in the deep grass.


----------



## MPRC (Sep 19, 2021)

Meet the hours old baby currently being called "Trashtortle" (it's a working title) - I gave those eggs to a local friend with a huge tropical garden and she was ready to give up hope and toss her eggs today. This dude was having none of it and pipped this morning and was out moving around by afternoon. This is our 2nd successful hatchling and so far neither has been incubated by me.


----------

